# Can changing avatar to "banned" get you banned?



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I was going to change my image to that of the "banned" stamp just for shits and giggles but I don't want to make it look like I'm taunting or looking for trouble.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2018)

*Considers banning jivetheturkey for even thinking about using the banned avatar*


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ahh!


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 11, 2018)

I've seen many people do this with no repercussions.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 11, 2018)

p1ng has said to ban everyone who has "banned" as avatar.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Really? Dang then. Thanks guys for the answers.


----------



## Blue (Sep 11, 2018)

When I did this, my avatar just got changed to the default with no notice.


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 11, 2018)

Why would you want yours to say banned?


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Idk, I'm stupid and thought it was funny.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 11, 2018)

Really? O.o

I've done that once, quite a while ago. Ooooops!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Yep its against site rules but i see people do it quite often and get away with it. Someone on the site I know has had a banned avatar for over 8 months without being caught lol


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2018)

LOL no there's no rule against it as far as i am aware


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 12, 2018)

then why do you get banned?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

So what is it p1ng is saying its against the rules and BORTZ  is saying it's not lol


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2018)

There's no rule against it no.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 13, 2018)

Geez guys, is this the center of the tootsie pop? The world may never know.


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

It's not against the rules. It just means if we see you with one, the staff will lock you up in p1ng's basement.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 13, 2018)

I put my avatar to the "Banned" image and a staff member deleted it on me over a year ago. I bickered with the person saying that it is not written in the site rules but I was told that I could not have it as that anyways. I forget whom the staff member was, but I gave up on it. I like my evil DeadlyFoez image more anyways.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 13, 2018)

I did that over a year or two ago.  I was warned to change it or get actual banned.


----------



## Minox (Sep 13, 2018)

It's frowned upon and might earn you a warning (either verbal or a forum one) but it won't get you banned.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 11, 2018)

I was going to change my image to that of the "banned" stamp just for shits and giggles but I don't want to make it look like I'm taunting or looking for trouble.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 13, 2018)

What about if you flip it upside-down and/or rotate it?


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

Then you get an upsidedown warning


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2018)

They count double that of a regular warning.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 14, 2018)

What if it's upside-down and mirrored? Is that a negative two points?


----------



## Arras (Sep 14, 2018)

I remember at some point it was a trend to use the BANNED avatars. I've had one too for a bit, though I think I put a hat on it or something. That was several years ago though - maybe not too long after the BANNED images were introduced in the first place.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 14, 2018)

hah gottem


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Sep 14, 2018)

How about 'dennaB'?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2018)

Hmm, perhaps I should ask shaun to cook up a 'dnepsuS' button for users that have that : D


----------



## Viri (Sep 15, 2018)

Upside down warning, aka Australia warning


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2018)

You'll get that warning with a boot!


----------



## Naendow (Sep 15, 2018)

Had the banned avatar and it got removed. I've also got a warning (with no points) which has been removed before a few months.


----------

